# Boxes



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I've read it before; you have too. "Red box people, yellow box people," used as a term of derision against the "other guy." Kinda like "tinplater" or "super scale snob." Most of us mind our manners and try to get along, but from time to time the snobbery will rear its ugly head. 

Well, I must submit to the rest of you that I must be the most evil train enthusiast among you. I was looking at the boxes in my train storage/project room tonight, and here is what I saw: Red boxes - LGB and some Bachmann; Light Blue, Black, & Yellow boxes - REA/AristoCraft; Maroon boxes - Bachmann and some Delton; Royal Blue boxes - Delton; Red, White & Blue boxes - USA Trains; Gray boxes - Bachmann kits; Brown boxes - Lionel LS; White boxes - HLW and some Delton; White, Red & Black boxes - MDC/Roundhouse; Technicolor boxes - Playmobil; and, finally, assorted shoe boxes that hold kitbashed and scratch-built treasures. Yipes! I cannot point the finger at any other modeller. 

Like I wrote earlier, most folks here have very good manners. Perhaps when one of us gets the urge to snipe at another model train enthusiast, we should think about this: To the rest of the World we are "Those grown men (who should know better) who STILL play with trains!" 

Have fun, play hard, but gently as well, 
David Meashey


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

We do know better. Instead of some vices, which I shant mention, we dabble in something that keeps us home, for the most part.


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

Um, I play with my trains, why would I keep the boxes they came in? (Please insert gentle smiley here.)


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob; 

I play with mine too, but due to current (without a layout) circumstances, I have to store them. The boxes still work well for that. I know it's a bad habit, but I got into it almost fifty years ago when the American Flyers only got to come out around Christmas time. 

I still hope that someday they will all be able to stay out an play. Only time and the Grace of God will tell, but that's my dream. 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I play with my trains also! I keep my boxes in case I sell something.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The only Boxes I have are my cars from USA's THE BIG TRAIN SHOW BANQUET.  Mainly because they are still in them./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

I have a car for every year I attended


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 08/07/2008 8:34 PM
We do know better. Instead of some vices, which I shant mention, we dabble in something that keeps us home, for the most part.




Dan I dont know what the heck your talking about, I still have *ALL* my vices. 










/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Occasionally someone will walk into the bar, see the trains, lanterns and other railroad-related paraphernalia overhead and ask if I am a collector. Not me. I don't save the boxes. I tell them that the "collection" exists as a _complete whole_ and is only for sale as part of the package_ with_ the bar which in turn is only for sale as a part of the ten-acre property.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been trying to save the boxes, mostly due to the impression that it may increase the resale value at some point in the future.  

HOWEVER... 

The wife is really on my case to dispose of them since she read [somewhere] that Brown Recluse Spiders love to make cardboard storrage boxes their home./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

What a delimma!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif 

JimC.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, I have red and yellow boxes, both LGB....guess it dates my collection!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

How can you stack trains up without boxes. Without boxes the pile falls over.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard..........BRILLIANT.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I guess my message was not clear enough. We have ended up on some obscure branch line in the ancient Lemurian undergrowth of darkest Rogue County. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

I was trying to say that it really hurts when I read somebody sniping at another modeller by calling him/her a "red box" or "yellow box" person because of his/her preference of trains. I was trying to point out that we really have more in common than we have differences. I mentioned my boxes, of almost all the colors, as a way of saying that I could really never be the one to "cast the first stone." I have too many brands and too many scales to do that. The one thing I don't have is live steam - YET! Someday, yes my precious-ssss-ssssssss-ssssssss-ssssss-CHUFF-CHUFF-CHUFF-CHUFF!!! Uh Oh, must be time for meds. 

Anyway, it wasn't about boxes. It was about sniping at other modellers, but maybe a few readers got the message. 

Gotta go. Rebuilding a Lehmann Toy Train caboose. 

Will post photos when I'm finished. 

David Meashey


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 08/08/2008 7:13 PM

Gotta go. Rebuilding a Lehmann Toy Train caboose. 
David Meashey







Depending on the year, that could be a green box...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I took Richard W's advice and tossed the engines and just kept the boxes 'cause they stack easier! " border=0> Less maintenance too! 

Of course now I'll have to criticize all those people that collect the engines...." border=0>


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The snide remarks, ribbing and sniping are everywhere there are strong opinions..... Chevy vs Ford vs Mopar vs Imports.... Farmall vs John Deere vs Allis-Chalmers... Harley vs Honda vs crotch rockets... Johnson vs Evinrude vs Mercury... even Chocolate vs Vanilla vs Strawberry... 

As long as everyone maintains a sense of humor about things it's okay. Some people just take it too seriously. 

BTW MOST of my stuff came used in plain brown or priority mail boxes...


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I have kept all the boxes my locos and rolling stock came with. The YELLOW ( I haven't been in the hobby long enough to have their gray or black ones) Aristo-Craft tops are inverted and my stock is stored, in a very large purpose built cupboard, in them. They just need to be put into large trays and carried out into the garden when running trains. 
The RED boxes I have are Bachmann Big Hauler. The outers are stored and stock kept in the polystyrene molds that they came with. 
So my boxes serve a use and are not kept for pecuniary or sentimental reasons. Even so I lose no opportunity to remove them from the boxes and get 'em on the track 
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

On the subject of box colors why are LGB boxed called red: all the ones I have seen are RED AND GREEN. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 08/08/2008 5:51 PM
How can you stack trains up without boxes. Without boxes the pile falls over.



Boxcabs! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Later, 

K


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 08/08/2008 7:13 PM

Okay, I guess my message was not clear enough. . .   I was trying to say that it really hurts when I read somebody sniping at another modeller by calling him/her a "red box" or "yellow box" person because of his/her preference of trains. I was trying to point out that we really have more in common than we have differences. . .. It was about sniping at other modellers, but maybe a few readers got the message.


I suspect most of us got the message. I am among those who don't see it as much of an issue, however. BUT on the matter of whether or not to SAVE boxes and which ones to save . . .


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't care what anyone else runs or collects. I only care about what I run and collect. And I do keep most boxes because I have found that they sure come in handy when I want to sell something in order to get the latest-and-greatest.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just finished the caboose rebuild a few minutes ago. It came in a red box instead of a green box. It probably won't fit back into its old box, but I'll save the box because I'll probably need it for something else. I guess the caboose will be another shoebox car.  

I'll take photos tomorrow night after work. I'm pleased with the results, although I managed to hit a few big "speed bumps" during the project. More about that when I post on the modelling forum. 

Perhaps I overreacted, but it's hard to tell the severity of intended harshness in print at times. Anyway, we may as well put this thread to bed. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------

